# NAD - Two-Rock Studio Pro 22



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, let me start by saying that I could have saved myself a lot of time, money and effort by just buying this in the first place. 

I desperately wanted that strat tone that you get from Two-Rock - and some some would argue some other amps but I was stuck on Two-Rock. Tried it with a 50W Phaez Daisycutter (almost there), then a 25W Phaez Novadrive (even closer), then a Mesa Boogie Express 5:25 (very close but no cigar) then a modded Fender Blues Jr (not quite done the mods yet but it sounds really good). All great amps that got me very close but not quite there. 

I sat down and figured out that I had spent WAY more than the cost of the amp I was trying to emulate in the first place!! Then the little voice in my head said "Hey stupid! Why don't you just sell some stuff and buy the amp you really want!". So I did.

So I emailed Charles at ElectricMojoGuitars.com and he hooked me up. Great service, by the way. 

I have to admit that while waiting for the amp to arrive, I started having my doubts. Will it be all that I expect it to be? Is it worth the money? Will the 6V6s have enough bottom end? Am I a good enough player to have an amp like that?

Well I received today and plugged it into my homemade Two-Rock style 1X12 loaded with a WGS ET65 (in the unfortunate brown crocodile pattern). I plugged in my strat which desperately needs to be restrung. And it sounded glorious! I didn't even look at the settings, I just plugged in and played. This thing has a ridiculous amount of bottom end - plus I'm going to have to hunt down all of the stuff that's rattling in my music room! I only had the opportunity to play it for about 5 minutes and couldn't get a bad sound out of it - except for my playing. Lol. 

Anyways, all of this to say that I am VERY pleased with this amp and can't ever see myself getting rid of it. But...never say never.

Terrible iPhone pics to come...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I like it when people get the right stuff for magic to happen!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've never tried a Two Rock, but I've only heard good things about them.

Congrats on the new amp!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW! ....Spring reverb, 3 speaker outputs and 24 pounds weight...my kind of amp!

CONGRATS! 

Specs :
22 Watts
Tubes: 2 x 6V6, 4x 12AX7, 1x 12AT7
Pull Bright control and Contour control.
Active Buffered Effects Loop.
Spring Reverb with Send and Return Controls.
4 , 8, 16 speaker outputs
Pickup Loading Feature.
Dimensions: 15" x 18" x 10".
Weight: 24 pounds.

BTW...is 15" X 18" x 10" accurate? 
If the "depth" (front to back) is 15" it seems a bit on the largish side.

ENJOY!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats.

I've looked at them a couple of times and thought I'd better not sit down with one of those.

I'd love to hear you play it. IIRC, you're into some heavy music...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Rock that thang!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Congrats!

Now your first world problem is your nickname!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup. I'll have to lobby to change it to Stratin2TwoRock!!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Yup. I'll have to lobby to change it to Stratin2TwoRock!!


How about The Artist Formerly Known as Stratin2traynor. 

And when you get bored of that, you can simply be a symbol.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Some people complain that Two Rock amps are overpriced 
Maybe "higher end" models (like this isn't high end) are, but when you compare with other company offering handwired amps with reverb and a bunch of options (look at what Fender charges for their handwired amps), Two Rock amps are decently priced.

Personnally, I went with the Studio Pro 35 (in combo, which I always run with another cab anyway), for the ability to use both 6L6s and the push/pull options that the 22 doesn't have. I was a but disappointed to find out the "boost" option is merely a tone stack bypass; I was wanting a bit more preamp gain out of it. In the clean department, it falls behind my Blackface Fender (tweaked) amps, but not by much. I guess that's a matter of preference. 

Anyway, great amp. Congrats!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting about the Blackface Fender comment. I've only played a DRRI (which I loved) but I find the cleans on the Two-Rock much more 3D? I don't know how to explain it. I remember watching a number of YouTube videos on the Studio Pro and the posters said the recording did not do it justice at all. I even watched a YouTube side by side comparison of the Studio Pro 22 vs the DRRI and to be honest, I couldn't hear much of a difference. That guy even said that the difference wasn't captured on the audio recording. I'm happy to say that I know what they were talking about now.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to own one of those DRRI. Good amp for the money, but when comparing to "real" Blackface amps, they're not the real deal. The build quality is pretty crappy too. Vintage Blackfaces with a couple of tweaks (see fenderguru website for some of those) sound amazing. I really should A/B some of these amps with the Two Rock using the same cab to compare both.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Tried one at Charles' place - sweet tones!


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new amp!

If a Two-Rock ain't gonna nail it for that tone, there isn't much more out there!

IMO /13 and Morgan have some offering that would definitely fit the bill, but it's like trying to match the tones of a vintage Hiwatt Custom...good luck!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> WOW! ....Spring reverb, 3 speaker outputs and 24 pounds weight...my kind of amp!
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> ...


I'm still wondering about this dimension (in bold). Excuse my insatiable curiosity.

Also, aren't Two-Rock(s) the amp(s) of choice of John Mayer?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think the 18 should read 8. Someone made a typo. I was curious about that as well when I read it - before purchasing the amp. The depth is 8 or 10 inches and it's 15 inches wide. And yes, John Mayer uses Two-Rocks as well as a Dumble SSS. Won't be getting a Dumble in this lifetime. Way to much $$$$. No amp sounds THAT good IMO.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I think the 18 should read 8. Someone made a typo.


Thanks....


----------

